# Any significant differences between the various toothpastes?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the best results with the PetzLife gel, but mine hate it so much I don't buy it anymore. They love the Virbac CET, though, and it has been well reviewed - but I'm never sure how much is down to the paste, and how much to regular brushing.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

fjm said:


> I had the best results with the PetzLife gel, but mine hate it so much I don't buy it anymore. They love the Virbac CET, though, and it has been well reviewed - but I'm never sure how much is down to the paste, and how much to regular brushing.


This is exactly my experience also. I am using Petzlife, Virbac and Logic depending on which one comes to hand first. I have most success with enzymatic pastes that taste good to the dogs. Petzlife makes them frown so it rarely comes to the front of the shelf. I think it's the grapefruit seed extract, which is really bitter.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Pick any enzymatic toothpaste. My dogs love Verbac CET too.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am glad to read some posts on this. I had decided that while I am home this month recovering from surgery, I am going to start brushing Lexi's teeth. Poor girl, she has no idea of things to come.  She just thought she got to see her friend at doggy daycare two days in a row and hasn't been in her kennel at all since last week with mom home all day long now. Shhh, don't tell her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Katbrat, go ahead and tell her. After all it tastes like chicken.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Bright Bark and Meow gel*

Has anyone heard of this one? It's recommended by my dog's dental specialist.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the Petzlife Gel, too. I need to brush more consistently though...


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'll have to order my toothpastes online, but is there one that isn't chicken or beef flavoured? I was hoping for fresh breath as well as clean teeth, not more food smells haha. Any mint ones that are good? or any other flavour recommended?
I haven't brushed Sawyers teeth before :ahhhhh: but figure he's still young, I can start now


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know about mint, but that Bright Bark and Meow toothpaste I mentioned is a non-meaty blue gel. CET Oral Rinse is non-meaty too. My dog's breath seems fresh enough to me from those two products.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I bought the CET from the vets a couple days ago. Beef flavour. Though I was worried about the breath smell, it turns out his breath doesn't stink like it after the brushing. AND he wags his tail the second he sees me bring the toothbrush/paste out :act-up:


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a couple of sample tubes that I got quite a long time ago of the Virbac C.E.T. that have never been opened. Does anyone know if these expire?


----------

